# Willow - missing Cockapoo



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello there. I hope you're all well. 

I hope that this is allowed but I might have put this in the wrong place. you might have already seen online but there is a missing Cockapoo who has disappeared from Biggleswade common. I'm hoping that I've attached a poster of her (so rubbish at this)!! There's quite a hefty reward for her safe return with no questions asked. Owners are distraught. She's microchipped. Could you bear her in mind if you're offered one or see one for resale please. Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This has brought me to tears, it is so clear from her clothes and bed and the photos that this is a very much beloved dog. I hope they find her soon.


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

So hoping for news of her safe return- let us know if you hear anything please.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I understand the reward is quite substantial and def far more than any unscrupulous person would get selling her on. I look at my poodly-do and can't imagine what the not knowing must be like. :cry2::cry2:

X


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Makes me feel sick too. I can't imagine and I worry about it a lot. I really hope this story has a happy ending.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How utterly heartbreaking for the owners. She was obviously much loved and adored. It's been a while now too. So hope this has a good outcome.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh please keep us updated, I pray for a safe return, 
The previous missing poos on here have fortunately turned up again - very soon!!
Fingers crossed.
If I found her - I wouldn't want a reward - the reward is knowing she's back where she is safe and loved ..... is the biggest reward you can get! X


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Me too! I think the owners are hoping that with such a large reward being offered that it might change the mind set if anyone has her that is not so compassionate. There's a Facebook page set up for her too. Just awful for them all. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Please keep us updated, this is truly awful for Willow and her humans. Like Tracey, I would be delighted to find a doggy safe and well, no reward required. They must think she's been taken, rather than hurt/injured/lost. I really hope whoever has her brings her home and I hope wherever she is she is safe


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen her on facebook, very sad, been shared lots of times with no news, just can't imagine what the owners are going through. really hope for a happy ending, just seen what they have written about her coat, guess thats if she is not being looked after, I always think if they are stolen someone could shave the coat right down too.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This has brought me to tears, it is so clear from her clothes and bed and the photos that this is a very much beloved dog. I hope they find her soon.


I thought this too 


What about microchipping though - presumably she is microchipped, how would that work if someone tried to sell her on?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i can not even think about ginger not being here .oh how heart breaking


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Grove said:


> I thought this too
> 
> 
> What about microchipping though - presumably she is microchipped, how would that work if someone tried to sell her on?


Sadly vets don't routinely check, so if someone new took her to a vets for anything they would only check if they were asked to, there is a campaign to make it something that vets routinely do, especially when seeing a new dog. If I was to buy/rescue an older dog I think I would ask for it to be checked (well of course I would want one in my name anyway), would obviously be sad if it turned out to be someone else's but i'd hate to think I had a dog that someone was missing. Also if she has sadly been killed in a road accident they don't always check a deceased dog for a microchip.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Sadly vets don't routinely check, so if someone new took her to a vets for anything they would only check if they were asked to, there is a campaign to make it something that vets routinely do, especially when seeing a new dog. If I was to buy/rescue an older dog I think I would ask for it to be checked (well of course I would want one in my name anyway), would obviously be sad if it turned out to be someone else's but i'd hate to think I had a dog that someone was missing. Also if she has sadly been killed in a road accident they don't always check a deceased dog for a microchip.


They don't check deceased dogs for microchips there? That is shocking! They do here for cats too. Here, there are chip readers at all vets, council offices and police stations for that very reason.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> They don't check deceased dogs for microchips there? That is shocking! They do here for cats too. Here, there are chip readers at all vets, council offices and police stations for that very reason.


I think they should but they don't always - check this out www.vetsgetscanning.co.uk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's the non-scanning of deceased dogs that gets me 

I have to say when I moved to Belfast to a new vet years ago with my cat, the new vet who is my current vet scanned her chip. Told me he was checking the position, I bet they have a policy for scanning new patients. After they confirmed it was me, they contacted the chip people and got address etc changes for us.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

sadly enough,most cops don't look at dog as well as they look at people and think all that stuff is just a wast of time,and they just pick them up and do away with them that is all and they don't even think about it or the people that own the dog..it happens all the time and is very sad


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, "road kill" here normally just gets tossed to the side of the road, it is really heartbreaking. Our cat Walnut is twenty one years old so her chip is too. Turns out the company who did it does not even exist anymore and no one bought their contracts. We could have had it redone but she never goes more than a few yards from our house anymore. There are hundreds of feral barn cats around here though, it would be crazy to bring dead ones to a vet to be scanned.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yeah, "road kill" here normally just gets tossed to the side of the road, it is really heartbreaking. Our cat Walnut is twenty one years old so her chip is too. Turns out the company who did it does not even exist anymore and no one bought their contracts. We could have had it redone but she never goes more than a few yards from our house anymore. There are hundreds of feral barn cats around here though, it would be crazy to bring dead ones to a vet to be scanned.


I can understand not bringing cats to be scanned in that situation, but in cities and urban areas where there is a vet every few miles and a police station, and a council office there's no excuse. This is how we found out about poor Charlie, it's standard practice here to scan for a chip. It would KILL me not to know.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Me too and my sister once spent days looking for a lost cat and finally found her trapped alive in the bottom of a deep shaft in a barn along with a dead skunk who was not so lucky. I would die a little death if one of my animals was lost.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Reward currently at £1,800. She's still missing - someone somewhere must know something.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no!! Every time I see a New post on this I'm hoping it's good news and she's been found and reunited with her family.
Can't begin to imagine the upset of the family.
Hoping she is found and returned soon x


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Been following this on Facebook. Been hoping and praying for her safe return. Heartbreaking. Can't even imagine what the poor owners are going through. Reward going up every few days. They are getting desperate.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

So distressing owner must be devastated xxx


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Still no news. They are following a lead that a travellers site has been raided in Thurrock (Google Thurrock Gazette - I'm so sorry, I don't have the IT skills to attach the link &#55357;&#56437 and quite a few dogs have been seized but they're not hopeful. They are desperate for her safe return. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very muddy said:


> Still no news. They are following a lead that a travellers site has been raided in Thurrock (Google Thurrock Gazette - I'm so sorry, I don't have the IT skills to attach the link ��) and quite a few dogs have been seized but they're not hopeful. They are desperate for her safe return. X


Oh no... I've only just posted about willow missing on another thread - I always live in hope when I see you've posted. I so hope they are reunited very soon


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh no  this is just getting more and more sad and disheartening. Where is Willow? I can't begin to imagine how her humans are. I hope she is safe and happy, and if something awful has happened I hope she didn't suffer.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

just breaks your heart.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very muddy said:


> just breaks your heart.


Her eyes break my heart. What a lovely girl


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw gosh I was just going to post this but seen you have already shared - how awful poor Willow and her family  I really hope Willow is safe and well and will be reunited soon x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm tearful reading this! I'm paranoid of this happening. I won't leave jasper on the garden unattended and keep him on a flexi since his dash home unattended. The poor family, willows picture shows how loved she is....I hope they find her or at least that she is safe and well  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154826461765654
.
As if the pictures weren't enough, really breaks your heart


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh why oh why hasn't poor willow been found.......
Never give up hope


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am going to stick this thread until Willow returns home to her owners.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Still hoping for Willow's return. 

We are on high alert here as dogs have been stolen by men in a white van pretending to collect charity bags of clothing. It's frightnening.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Still hoping for Willow's return.
> 
> We are on high alert here as dogs have been stolen by men in a white van pretending to collect charity bags of clothing. It's frightnening.


Dog napping in NI? 
Oh it's the things nightmares are made of.
I hope all our poos are safe - but most of all I hope for a safe return for willow.
How magic would it be if she was home for Christmas??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Unfortunately Willows body has been found today. Rest in peace little girl. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHHH NOOOOO!! This brought me to tears!!! Rest in Peace little girl . . . The Angels will play with you in the green fields until your family comes to reunite with you again.


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

That is so sad, I think everyone was praying for a good outcome but sadly this was not to be. RIP Willow. I have just given my Oscar an extra long hug.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor girl. Run free willow, and may you not have know pain or fear. Hugs from us all to Willows family.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Every day I have been hoping and praying for good news. She is happy and running free now, but what heartbreak her family have been left with, I hope they find the answers they feel they need. RIP Willow you touched so many that had never met you. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no, so sad, so many unanswered questions, 
Worst fears come true.
I'm not on face book to offer condolences, so I shall put the, on here.
Rip beautiful willow - join the other doggy angels and be happy xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

R.I.P Willow.
Mine have also had an extra cuddle. Willow looked so much like Poppy who is also two. Tried to watch the video but got too upset.
We have had warnings of a white van and aborted kidnappings in Herts/Essex border in recent weeks. Pishionbury Country Park a popular dog walking area have cameras in the car park this van was seen there. Mine have lead walks only at the moment.
We also have an influx of travellers as reported on national news 79 camps in less than a year. We have two permanent sites as well at the moment there are 7 camps ranging from three to twenty caravans. They are parked on our cycle tracks and playing fields and verges and you have to walk or cycle through them. Our friends dog was taken and was found on a travellers site two years later.
Walkers have been approached and been asked if they want to sell their dog.
Mine are watched and not had an off lead walk locally for some time now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

From the find Willow Facebook page:

It is with deep regret that we have to inform you all that we have today recovered Willow's body in a decomposed state. It would be impossible to be 100% sure it is Willow as the micro-chip was no longer with her but we are confident when identifying her and given the circumstances it was our girl. To our disgust we are very suspicious of the circumstances in which Willow's body found it's way to where it did and what caused her death. Not wishing to get into the minor details but we feel you all deserve to know that there was no collar and tag on Willow when found and the vets who inspected her body confirmed her nails did not reflect a dog that has been running around outside for weeks, in fact, quite the opposite. She was very close to a residential area in Biggleswade on a piece of ground which had no effects of a dog that had been there for a long period of time. The area has also been recently cut which again suggests she probably hadn't been there long. We urge anyone who see Willow on the day she went missing to please come forward with any information you may have as we now feel we need to find out what happened that day even more. Whoever wrote over Willow's posters shortly after she went missing please get in touch with us, we just want to piece everything together so we can move on from this awful chapter of our lives. Once again we want to thank you all so much for all the help, it has been overwhelming how much support we have had and we couldn't have done it without you all. We really hoped we could have said thank you to you all by telling you Willow was home but sadly this was too good a scenario to be true. We urge you all to keep following this page so we can use it to help others with their searches and also remember our little princess for the beautiful and sweet girl she was. We will provide updates if we get any. RIP our little angel xxx
Photo: It is with deep regret that we have to inform you all that we have today recovered Willow's body in a decomposed state. It would be impossible to be 100% sure it is Willow as the micro-chip was no longer with her but we are confident when identifying her and given the circumstances it was our girl. To our disgust we are very suspicious of the circumstances in which Willow's body found it's way to where it did and what caused her death. Not wishing to get into the minor details but we feel you all deserve to know that there was no collar and tag on Willow when found and the vets who inspected her body confirmed her nails did not reflect a dog that has been running around outside for weeks, in fact, quite the opposite. She was very close to a residential area in Biggleswade on a piece of ground which had no effects of a dog that had been there for a long period of time. The area has also been recently cut which again suggests she probably hadn't been there long. We urge anyone who see Willow on the day she went missing to please come forward with any information you may have as we now feel we need to find out what happened that day even more. Whoever wrote over Willow's posters shortly after she went missing please get in touch with us, we just want to piece everything together so we can move on from this awful chapter of our lives. Once again we want to thank you all so much for all the help, it has been overwhelming how much support we have had and we couldn't have done it without you all. We really hoped we could have said thank you to you all by telling you Willow was home but sadly this was too good a scenario to be true. We urge you all to keep following this page so we can use it to help others with their searches and also remember our little princess for the beautiful and sweet girl she was. We will provide updates if we get any. RIP our little angel xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Willow and her family.

It is so scary the amount of dogs getting stolen, I do wish the police would do more about it. I also had a thought the other day that even with microchips it would be hard to find a dog if someone else wanted to keep it - there are so many cockapoo's - would you question someone who had a dog with them that resembled a missing dog? although I guess a bit cruel but if the inside of an ear was tattooed you could maybe stroke then flip an ear over for a quick look if you suspected it was a missing dog - guess not so good with hairy ears. You can buy gps trackers to fit to a collar now, again no good if the dog is purposely stolen and thieves remove it but great if your dog is lost.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is very sad. Although it sounds as though she has been deceased for some time. I'm not sure of geography but could it be possible she just had an accident after running from her walker and passed away in the area they found her? Of course someone could have hit her in a car and removed her collar and if before disposing of her. Bless her heart. So so sad. I know there is a lot of dog theft at the moment, I'm just not sure this is what happened with Willow. It could have all been an accident.
The only good thing is that at least they can stop searching and searching and worrying about where she is. They have closure, as sad and heart breaking as it is.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So very, very sad. I hope it was quick and painless at the end little Willow and that you are running free with a wagging tail now. 

On the subject of stolen dogs (which was hopefully not the case here) I've often thought there must be a better way to do law enforcement, like a two tier system. We don't need people at the detective level investigating these types of things but why not utilize soldiers or bylaw officers or cadets or even students to keep these criminals on their toes? We have an Amber alert system here for missing children, maybe we could use a similar kind of thing at the dog level? A dog goes missing and an army spreads out asking everyone with a dog if they'd mind having a microchip scan done. I bet every single dog loving person would agree except for the criminals and then they could be caught and tortured or hung or get some other fitting punishment.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor willows family will be asking who?why?where?
Excuse my ignorance - why was the chip not there (decomposition??) no collar is strange, someone would have to have removed it - like I said, willows family have so many unanswered questions.
I can't begin to imagine their heartache x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Dawn..i am so sorry for your sorrow.i have had a dog hit by a car right in front of me and they never stopped.some people are so cruel ,they have no feelings what so ever..,I know what you are going through.and I'm so sorry.i have tears in my eyes as i write this .the best thing you can do right now is get another puppy as soon as posable ..it will help believe me please take care


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> Dawn..i am so sorry for your sorrow.i have had a dog hit by a car right in front of me and they never stopped.some people are so cruel ,they have no feelings what so ever..,I know what you are going through.and I'm so sorry.i have tears in my eyes as i write this .the best thing you can do right now is get another puppy as soon as posable ..it will help believe me please take care


It wasn't dawns dog, she thankfully still has Dudley x
It was a poor dog named willow who was massively loved and adored by her family, she went missing whilst in an off lead walk. Several months ago....
Despite a huge financial reward & a well distributed Facebook campaign, there were no leads or clues,
It has just been confirmed her body was found


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah Bless you Lumpy, No not my dog (can see on my long post it is easy to miss the first line), Thank goodness, like others I'm giving mine an extra hug. At least the family has closure but they obviously want to understand more, I guess we all would, but I expect they will end up accepting that they will never know everything. At least it looks like the thing I would fear most (dog fighting gang) was not the case. Tracey I couldn't understand about the chip either.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The chip may have come away from her as it says she was quite decomposed. It would be worth getting a mobile scanner and scanning the immediate area that they found her, it will most likely be there. As for the collar, collars are pretty easy to come off, they can get caught or become broken or detached in an accident. Collars are rarely fitted tight enough to prevent this.
As tempting as it is to think something sinister has happened here, my feeling is that it was an accident and that there maybe someone out there that hit Willow while driving and has failed to come forward, I think this happened pretty much the same time she went missing. Obviously my knowledge is limited but I don't think dog napping or anything like it was involved. Thank goodness.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

So very said. At least they now have closure and can grieve for their beautiful willow. My heart goes out to them  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What terrible news. I am relieved though that she isn't somewhere being treated badly or as bait at one of those God awful fighting rings. Run free Willow xxx


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I might be wrong but I'm sure I read yesterday that they had been out with a scanner and still haven't found her micro chip. It's so so sad I can't actually think of anything worse, and the owners happy 'before' pics and words remind me of how I feel about Murphy. He's literally my world! It must be unbearable for them x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibarneyb (Nov 30, 2014)

Haven't even got our dog yet and reading about poor Willow made me well up....must be awful for the owners


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I read a newspaper article that Hayley has posted on the Find a Willow Facebook page and it's obviously , shockingly, not a natural death . Near where her body was found there was a carrier bag with some of her fur in and one of her 'feet' .:question::question:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I read a newspaper article that Hayley has posted on the Find a Willow Facebook page and it's obviously , shockingly, not a natural death . Near where her body was found there was a carrier bag with some of her fur in and one of her 'feet' .:question::question:


Oh my god!!! That's awful!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

This is heartbreaking so so sad - I cannot imagine how Ross & Hayley are feeling, they are a similar age to me & my Fiance and Willow was the same age as Darcie  it makes me so upset to think what poor little Willow has been through! 

This needs to stop - it is beyond cruel - cannot put in to words how terrible!! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This nightmare just gets worse for poor Willows family - words are not enough xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh no. No no no.

There are no fitting words for people who do these acts of evil


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my god. Please say she knew no pain. And the awfulness was after. Willow you poor sweet soul


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

It's totally dreadful and evil. I'm not sure if I'm trying to console myself but there is the obvious ending which makes me shudder to even consider that people could be so despicably cruel but then I did wonder if she had had a road accident (really near the a1) and because of the huge amount of publicity that someone panicked and took her home where nature took it's course, then when they tried to move her things got moved about. I don't want to go into too much description. Surely if someone had done something so unkind as the first option they wouldn't have left her where she could be found? Wouldn't they have just got rid of her without risking being seen?

Whatever the ending, it is heartbreaking and truly devastating for the owners and my thoughts are with them constantly. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The not knowing would kill me. If it was a road traffic accident, why wouldn't the person just own up? No one intends to knock a dog down on a busy road, it's out of your control. So why wouldn't you give the owners closure by just letting them know. Unfortunately because of this I fear that this has not been a straightforward innocent accident. 

My thoughts are with the family.


----------

